# I've been bitten!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney had his flea treatment last week and this morning I woke up with what appear to be bites on my ankles. I've not seen fleas on him and he isn't scratching. The nurse at the vet today said he cant be treated with anymore flea treatment, but that I should spray the entire house with some awful chemical stuff which I have used, though not throughout the house. 

Any suggestions please? Could he have fleas despite the recent treatment? He threw up a few hours after he had the flea tablet, though not within the hour of him taking it, which apparently is the crucial time for it to take effect.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You said that you woke up with them. Perhaps there was a wee little spider in the bed. That's happened to me before. Changing the bed sheets does the trick.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I did wake up with him IN the bed! I've changed the sheets, but feel I've got another bite on the other ankle now  Maybe/hopefully its nothing to do with him... He'd be scratching I imagine if he had fleas? Certainly my last dog did.

thank you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Errrr you've got bed bugs Lou!! Haha only joking.
It was probably a rouge gnat or Mozi in your room - I had exactly the same on my ankle a couple of nights ago - 2 red spots like a snake had got me! And very itchy heat raised lumps or bites around my ankle bone, some cream helped,
You would know if he had fleas Lou


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! It is raised which I don't remember flea bites
causing. I'll put cream on and hope there are no more. Don't want Barney to have fleas, so soon after the horrible new pill he had.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's easy to test for fleas. Put him on a light surface and give him a good scratch/rub/shake. Look for any little dark flecks that have fallen off. Put them on a white dish and add a drop of water. If the water goes red it is flaked off blood and he has fleas. If they don't then maybe call an exterminator because it sounds like you have bed bugs.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think barney has fleas, probably like Tracey said a mosi. Hopefully not a false widow spider!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Fairlie, I'll give that a go, and if all else fails look out for the false widow spider! Thanks Nicki, not! 
😉x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

fairlie said:


> It's easy to test for fleas. Put him on a light surface and give him a good scratch/rub/shake. Look for any little dark flecks that have fallen off. Put them on a white dish and add a drop of water. If the water goes red it is flaked off blood and he has fleas. If they don't then maybe call an exterminator because it sounds like you have bed bugs.


No fleas that I could see, though I was examining something under a magnifying glass that turned out to be a bit of fluff 

Guess I must just have giant spiders in my bed 

Thanks again for the useful tip.


----------

